# halloween music



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

it seems that xm has halloween music only on line,but sirius has it on channel 113,any info on this


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

check out channel 227 on xm. yes, 227.


----------

